# Hydrotesting



## Lost Calypso

Any idea on how to translate this word into Spanish? It's a text on pipelines. Have no context, sorry!

Thanks in advance!
M.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Me parece que cuando se trata de tuberías se les llama "pruebas hidráulicas" pero no soy experta en el tema, espero que muy pronto recibas más contribuciones.

Saludos


----------



## JB

Mira aquí
y aquí

No soy ingeniero tampoco, pero parece que no lo traducen.  (Creo que tiene que ver con probar la tubería por medio de agua a presión.  Ojalá otra persona más cualificada te de respuesta.)


----------



## Xixu

Hola!

Como mínimo, en España es "prueba hidráulica", que es para probar la resistencia de las tuberías, columnas, depósitos... 

Es posible que te sirviera de ayuda echar una ojeada al RAP (Reglamento de Aparatos a Presión) para encontrar los términos específicos


----------



## rholt

También se dicen, prueba hidrostática


----------



## chemgirl

De acuerdo con rholt, *prueba hidrostática*.

Estas pruebas se realizan para comprobar que un equipo, tubería, válvula... que va a estar sometido a una presión de operación, soporte la presión de diseño (que es mayor a la presión de operación) sin presentar fugas. 

Tienes mayor información en esta página.

Saludos!


----------



## Lost Calypso

Gracias a todos por su ayuda!!! Me sirvió muchísimo!!
Saludos,
M.


----------



## abeltio

En Argentina es más usual decir prueba hidráulica que hidrostática.


----------



## rholt

http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php/t-132097.html


----------



## abeltio

Como iba diciendo... En la jerga técnica y comercial: "prueba hidráulica" es más usual en Argentina que "prueba hidrostática", expresando el mismo concepto.

La prueba neumática es diferente de la prueba con líquido.

Según las normas ASME... la prueba hidráulica se hace a 1.5 veces la presión de diseño, mientras que la prueba neumática se hace a 1.25 veces la presión de diseño.

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q="prueba+hidrostática"&btnG=Buscar&meta=cr=countryAR

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q="prueba+hidráulica"&meta=cr=countryAR

hidráulica 13,000 resultados
hidrostática 146 resultados

) ) )


----------



## chemgirl

Solo para que quede asentado en el foro... en Venezuela se le llama "prueba hidrostática".

Saludos!!


----------

